# Cuban is moving this team in the right direction



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

He drafted josh howard. second team all rookie
He signed marquis daniels as a free agent. second team all rookie

He traded raef and nve (who played a COMBINED 57 games last year) and acquired delk, fortson, jamison and walker. Jamison went on to be the sixth man of the year. NVe and Raef went on to sit on ir for the majority of the year. 

That trade did what it was supposed to do. Give the mavs MORE REBOUNDING cause they were getting killed on the glass every year. 

They were second in the nba in rebounds per game and first in offensive rebounds.

This team has an 87 mil team payroll. cuban is sick of paying 120 mil for this team every time out. Obviously you don't understand how the luxury cap works. Cuban has to pay the team salary of 87 million then ANOTHER 40 TO 45 MIL TO THE NBA FOR BEING OVER THE CAP by that much. That's ridiculous. So not only is he making this team YOUNGER. He's also cutting team payroll while STILL putting out a competitive team that can do the damn thing.

The mavs gave themselves "insurance on the steve nash free agent situation" by acquiring devin harris (who is all they really wanted), laettner, and stackhouse for jamison. Laettner ( SIX MIL SALARY) comes off the books next year. Stack comes off the books in three more years (8 mil) 

The mavs offered steve nash 11 million. He went to phoenix for 13 million after the mavs traded for him when he was a 3rd string pg and signed him TO A HUGE EXTENSION EVEN THOUGH HE'D NEVER BEEN A STARTING PG IN THE NBA IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER. The first 2 years he sucked dyck. He did ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WHEN HE "WASN'T HURT" which was alot during that time. 

So what should the mavs have done? gave a 5 year 65 million dollar deal to a player that is already 30 years old? LOL that's insane. Why do that when you got devin harris waiting in the wings?

Then after summercamp the mavs decided that harris "could start if necessary" but didn't wanna rush him so they traded walker for hendersen and terry and a first round draft pick. Henderson (8 mil) comes off the books next year and the mavs have an "NVE like" pg to run the team while harris adjusts to the nba game.

The the mavs brought in a 7 foot african big man who has the build of ben wallace and is athletic as fucc. *see pic below*

www.phyrstamendment.com/dj.jpg

This guy has like a 7 7 wingspan and blocked 80 shots in 120 mins of summer league action. He's a MONSTER on the defensive side of the ball. 

Then the mavs traded fortson (who was not gonna get any major pt this year) for booth (who can block shots and rebound) to give them a lil more size at the center position. 

How can you guys hate on cuban for making this TEAM YOUNGER, BETTER DEFENSIVELY, AND MORE ATHLETIC while building his team around HIS SUPERSTAR DIRK NOWITSKI? Aint that what you sposed to do? Dirk is just now about to hit his prime and cuban is letting him know that the mavs are NOW HIS TEAM. 

mavs young players:

Dirk is 26
Daniels is 23
Howard is 24
Harris is 21
Pavel is 19
D.J is 24
Steffanson is 22
And Terry is just about to turn 27


mavs vets:

Fin is 31
Booth is 28
Bradley is 32
Najera is 28
Laettner is 35
Stack is 30
Hendersen is 32

All Dirk needs to do is build on his RIDICULOUS postseason last year and it's on and popping. 

Dirk averaged 27 points 11 boards 3 blocks 1 steal and 1 dime a game this past postseason. That's just a ridiculous statline. For the first time in 3 YEARS his ankles aren't bothering him. He will be top three in scoring this year and grab around 10 or 11 boards and block 2 to 3 shots this year. I mean this guy just put up 32, 13, and 3 on the USA team like it wasn't nothing where there are ALLSTARS at every position. Do you honestly think he won't torch teams that only have ONE ALLSTAR on their team? LOL


Daniels, terry, harris, and howard are ALL BALL HAWKS. They wreck havoc in the lanes.

Daniels was in the top ten in spg in the playoffs swiping 2 a game.
Terry was in the top 20 in the nba in spg last year swiping damn near 2 a game.

Harris, Daniels, and Howard were all averaging 3 steals apiece during summer leagues

Daniels also showed how capable he is of being a starting sg by averaging 18 points 6 boards and 5 dimes and 2 steals in the month of april while shooting 49 percent from the field. This wasnt just some stretch at the end of the season where the mavs were just playing young guys cause their season was over either. They were STILL FIGHTING FOR HOMECOURT IN ROUND 1 OF THE PLAYOFFS AND DANIELS DID HIS THING AND EARNED HIS CONTRACT WHEN THE HEAT WAS ON. 


now you have Booth, D.j, and bradley at center. All three of these guys can swat 2 to 3 shots when they step on the court at any given moment. Now that shaq is in the east who do the mavs really have to fear center wise? Besides yao there's no great center in the west anymore.

I'm pretty sure that booth, d.j and bradley can hold their own with rasho, kandiman, brad miller, vlade's old azz, camby, and any of these other guys out there. 

but the question is. How do you stop dirk, terry, fin, daniels, stack, howard, and harris on the other side of the ball? This team is LIGHTNING QUICK. Terry and Harris give the mav the two fastest pg tandem in the league. They will dunk on you. They will defend and they will take the ball to rim. Daniels is the slashing sg who has a midrange game and is a heck of a defender. It wasn't by accident that peja shot 29 percent from 3 land in round 1. it was because daniels was ALL OVER HIM. The you have fin and Dirk. Both of these guys can torch you for 25 plus with ease. Then with Booth, D.J and bradley holding it down at center? You can get like 18, 12, and 6 from that position. Plus you have 18 fouls to use at that position.

Let's not forget about Najera and howard sitting on the bench itching to get in the game and defend. najera is one of the best post defenders in the nba. He frustrates duncan and Cwebb whenever he's on them. they HATE PLAYING AGAINST HIM. Howard is 6 7 with a 7 2 wingspan. Just ask kobe (33 percent against the mavs last year including some 4 for 18 from da field games) how good howards "D" is. 


So yes be very afraid people. This team is quick, athletic, will defend and is more than just a "jump shooting team" now. They have slashers. They have defensive stoppers. They have jump shooters. They have athletic wingplayers who can get in the lane at will and have 3 big men who do nothing but swat shots and rebound. They have a deep bench and will be a force to be reckoned with this upcoming nba season. *puts on his mavs hat*


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Great post


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I completely agree with you. I don't see why so many people can't see that the moves Cuban has made are really going to help the Mavs in the future.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

cubans gone mad and the team isnt going in the right direction because it has no chemistry


just look at the rangers


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> cubans gone mad and the team isnt going in the right direction because it has no chemistry
> 
> 
> just look at the rangers


Can you tell me how you know that this team has no chemistry? Because I haven't seen them play together... Wait... They haven't played together.

Let me know what you think when you actually see them play together...

P.S. Don't talk negatively until the season starts because I'm sure we're not done dealing yet.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Uhh if u ever played sports and watched him its almost 100 percent proven fact u cant just buy a bunch of all stars. Your team has to gel and if u keep switching your starting roster evry couple months it sint going to work. I know the season hasnt started yet but wtf do u think is ugnna happen.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Lets be real. This team blows!!!

Im sick of being a 50-60 game winner with no real shot at a Chip.
Dirk needs to go.
I have no idea what they grabbed Stackhouse for.
And whats the deal with drafting unproven centers?!!! the one componet everyone knows for a fact they need and they do nothing every year to acquire it.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

they sign big names but they dont get a center and they pay this huge contract to marquis daniels instead of singing steve nash when the only reason dnaiels got any points is because ppl were 2 busy doubling up on dirk or nash


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> they sign big names but they dont get a center and they pay this huge contract to marquis daniels instead of singing steve nash when the only reason dnaiels got any points is because ppl were 2 busy doubling up on dirk or nash



Nash is a way better offensive player then Daniels bur Daniels is already a better all around player. Daniels is a SCORER not a shooter but he plays excellent D and is very willing to do dirty work. They nwere right in keeping Daniels and hoping Nash was bluffing. Besides Nash bolted the 1st day of FA. Not the 2nd or third. He wanted out because he knew Daniels was going to take his job. Either that or hes a traitor and I dont like to think of him as a traitor........................................................................................................................................................................................all the time at least.

































Freaking traitor!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

stfu they wree trying to trade him and they drafted that guy 5ht overall. he knew he wasnt welcome so ur a dumbass


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> stfu they wree trying to trade him and they drafted that guy 5ht overall. he knew he wasnt welcome so ur a dumbass


hows he not welcome when he was the only true point on the team. The draft pick was to back himup or be traded to LA who needs a pointguard.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Lets be real. This team blows!!!
> 
> Im sick of being a 50-60 game winner with no real shot at a Chip.
> ...


dirk needs to go? and who could the mavs have drafted at center other than pavel? LOL!

there's only like 2 dominant centers in the league and maybe 5 more who you can call "good consistent forces in the p aint" there's no great centers out there. This team is gonna be good defensively. just wait n see


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep especially considering the mavs traded for him when he was a 3rd string pg getting no burn in phoenix and HANDED him the starting job and THEN GAVE HIM THAT BIG CONTRACT EXTENSION. Then just bails? He's a traitor


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea I was pretty upset we offered him plenty money and he made good money off that last contract that NO ONE else would have gave him people called the mavs crazy hell so did I. Then he just bolts!?!?! I'm still mad about it even though he pissed me off in the playoffs real bad.......


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chalie Boy</b>!
> Yea I was pretty upset we offered him plenty money and he made good money off that last contract that NO ONE else would have gave him people called the mavs crazy hell so did I. Then he just bolts!?!?! I'm still mad about it even though he pissed me off in the playoffs real bad.......


nash is a TRAITOR! *prints up nash is a traitor tshirts to wear to mavs/suns home games*


----------

